
The Highest-Paid C.E.O.s in 2016 - surement
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/05/26/business/highest-paid-ceos.html
======
fragsworth
As much as people like to complain about this, there's a very important reason
why CEOs get paid so much - it's because the CEO (and other decision makers)
need incentive packages that _significantly outweigh_ their other assets so
that the only thing they care about financially is how to make the company
more money.

That, combined with the fact that people qualified to become CEOs generally
have high assets, means you have to pay them exorbitant incentive packages.
Otherwise the owners are at risk of having their executives wanting to spend
their time on things that are financially more important to them.

So, for example, suppose you find someone near the top of the company who
seems to be qualified to become CEO. If their net worth is already $50 million
(well-diversified), imagine what you have to do to get them to focus entirely
on your company?

~~~
bcully
It's interesting to think about this alongside
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12612564](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12612564)
and even
[https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/10/151022192337.h...](https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/10/151022192337.htm)

------
smithmayowa
Now it's either this folk deserve their huge paycheck or they don't, and to be
sincere I don't know which of the above option is right or if they even apply
in this scenario. On why I'm not sure if they deserve it or not, well they do
make their individual companies run (make the though decisions) on one hand
and on the other hand they are earning an average of 140x their average
worker's salary ( go CAPITALISM). So there it goes, which do you guys think is
true.

------
jtokoph
Very happy to see the telco/cable provider price gouging going to a good
cause. /s

